# RIP RYAN DUNN



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Too young to go 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...r-ryan-dunn-dies-in-car-crash/article2067702/


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh did you see roger ebert's tweet? You know how he posted a picture of him at a party, appearing all drunk and what not, right before he crashed (and then someone removed it form his twitter) well Roget tweets " friends don't let jackasses drive drunk" I mean come one! Too soon for that


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

No. Didn't see it but my cousin mentioned it on FB. I don't have a twitter... Yeah, the guy wasn't bright, he called himself a jack*** for a reason. But c'mon, pay your respects... 

No one knows for sure, for all we know he could have had some health issue. May he rest in peace


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

no one knows for sure if he was the one driving either. you dont have to be dumb to do stupid things. some times people in jail have more business sense than ceo's they were just in the wrong business...

he was a funny dude he'll be missed greatly dunn was one of my favorite guys from the cky/viva la bam crew. and my second from the j.a. crew. but he left his mark on america and he'll always be remembered


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> no one knows for sure if he was the one driving either. you dont have to be dumb to do stupid things. some times people in jail have more business sense than ceo's they were just in the wrong business...
> 
> he was a funny dude he'll be missed greatly dunn was one of my favorite guys from the cky/viva la bam crew. and my second from the j.a. crew. but he left his mark on america and he'll always be remembered


MhM. Maddoff for example...Most CEO's belong in jail. Aristocracy is overrated.

Haggard was a great movie too


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love him and it makes me very sad to see him gone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally. So horrible!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

*RIP Ryan Dunn*

Some loved him, some hated him but i think most people can agree that he died way before his time, unfortunately. Its pretty messed up some of the comments (not here) that i've seen on the internet about his death. You don't have to like what the guy did for a living but i dont think that should be an excuse to be cold hearted.

I can imagine his heaven is playing metal doing all kinds of stupid stuff. :clap:

RIP man.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I saw this yesterday, so so sad.  I actually really liked him. He was great in CKY, Jackass, and a few other movies. Bam's mom April was on a radio show talking about it, she's so heart broken he was like a son to her too.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Really sad and unfortunate, thats what happens when you drink and drive though.. I really liked the guy.. Rogert ebert is a ........ by the way if anyone saw what he said about it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> I saw this yesterday, so so sad.  I actually really liked him. He was great in CKY, Jackass, and a few other movies. Bam's mom April was on a radio show talking about it, she's so heart broken he was like a son to her too.


Agreed. Some people don't understand that these people's lives are NOTHING like what you see on tv or other entertainment outlets.

He apparently gave a lot to a lot of people, its unfortunate it happened how it did and in the end theres only two people that will ever know what happened that night. Him and who was with him.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dylroche1 said:


> Really sad and unfortunate, thats what happens when you drink and drive though.. I really liked the guy.. Rogert ebert is a ....... by the way if anyone saw what he said about it.


Yeah i did, well in all reality we don't really know if he was drunk or not.. At least i never saw anything about him being drunk as that information hadn't been released yet. I mean alcohol effects everyone differently so unless someone comes out and says he was drunk and shouldn't have been behind the wheel i don't know if i'll fully say that was the reason.

I've done stupid stuff, when i was at UGA i had plenty of times been so drunk i had no idea how i drove home. Almost every weekend and i passed a police station on my way home from friends/downtown/etc. Several times i was drunk, still drinking and behind the wheel. Was i an idiot? YES! I was fortunate to never get caught, but anyway the point is i don't think i deserved to die.. Not saying thats what your implying at all, Ebert is a tool to say the least. Want some irony? I was COMPLETELY sober and was hit by a drunk driver (still at UGA) on the interstate and spent a week in the hospital. Thats what made me realize how foolish i had been. But yeah, ironic. lol

I can drive, legit can drive after 3 - 4 drinks. After that i wouldn't risk it. I dont risk it anymore anyway but if something happened to where i HAD to drive, i know where that line is. Perhaps thats what happened? Who knows.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah who knows if he was or not. He did post pictures of him drinking though at the bar on to his twitter account, and Ive read that he had around 3 beers and 3 shots also, but who knows if that is true or not until they do the autopsy.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wasn't really familiar with him other than Jackass 1,2, 2 1/2, and 3... But it did sadden me quite a bit to hear about his death. Rest in peace


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Some loved him, some hated him but i think most people can agree that he died way before his time, unfortunately. Its pretty messed up some of the comments (not here) that i've seen on the internet about his death. You don't have to like what the guy did for a living but i dont think that should be an excuse to be cold hearted.
> 
> I can imagine his heaven is playing metal doing all kinds of stupid stuff. :clap:
> 
> RIP man.


you know what, out of all the celebrity deaths that have happened the past few years, Ryan Dunn's bummed me out the most.

Rip Buddy


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

LOL the guys facing the mirror in the last part with the urinal PRICELESS


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> LOL the guys facing the mirror in the last part with the urinal PRICELESS


 haha yeaaah! no shame. It's like they say, only the good die young...

mods - feel free to move this thread to VIP if you feel it needs to be.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

I was super sad to hear about this yesterday  I really feel for his family.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Since you both happened to start a thread with the same title, I merged the threads together. I don't see a need to move this, at the moment, but if another mod chooses to do so, just be aware. Try to keep it PG please. Thanks everyone.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know it took me a whole minute to figure out who this was, then it was *light bulb*. I am sad to hear this, he was a great actor/stunt man, is the best way I know how to put it and he was great in all the Jackass movies. RIP man.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

I saw bam this morning on fox 11 news...
poor guy is a complete wreck and i feel so bad for him.
not only are they best friends and grew up together.. but they mad it big together and made a name for themselves together..
actually almost brought a tear to my eye watching that this morning


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Since you both happened to start a thread with the same title, I merged the threads together. I don't see a need to move this, at the moment, but if another mod chooses to do so, just be aware. Try to keep it PG please. Thanks everyone.


Fine by me...

Just a heads up though the vid I posted he shows his booty at the end - (they did call themselves jackasses for a reason) & any tribute videos may conflict with what GP considers 'PG'.  which is why I gave the heads up for VIP .


----------

